

Ask HN: PG: What is happening with the Washington Post story about Ferguson? - gglanzani

The story, as I&#x27;m submitting this, is number 19. It has 172 points (67 comments) and was submitted 2h ago.<p>Number 18 has (<i>Startup School 2014 applications are open</i>) has 86 points (29 comments) and was submitted 13 hours ago.
======
jasonkester
Simple question, simple answer: It's been flagged because it doesn't belong
here.

Simple followup question, simple answer: Why, you ask? Just pull up the
comments and read a few of them. Ouch.

We tend not to encourage topics that attract crazy angry people who like to
fight with one another on the internet. There are plenty of places for those
people to fight about whatever they like, but the front page of our little
community is not an appropriate place.

If they must fight here, they can do so on page 29. And looking at that
article, it appears they're still doing just that. Good luck to them.

------
forgotpasswd3x
Things will be lowered if there are a lot of users flagging the post, however
its unclear why they would be. There's a lot of good discussion in the
comments.

------
BenSS
Very curious about this too. 198 points when I returned to the discussion and
it's not displayed anywhere in the first 5 pages.

------
mrfusion
Can you link to it?

~~~
DanBC
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=ferguson#!/story/forever/0/ferguso...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=ferguson#!/story/forever/0/ferguson)

